# 2006 American League Central



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1)Twins 92-70 
Starters are stronger and more consistent than last year, bullpen is slightly weaker but still strong overall. Morneau has much better year but remains a bit inconsistent. Mauer steps up huge as Castillo & Stewart give him many oppertunities to drive in runs. White & Hunter both hit 30 hr's. Bartlett settles in as a legitimate SS while Kubel struggles a bit in the 1st half but comes on strong after the AS break.

2)White Sox 87-75 
Konerko has a good year still but doesn't come close to his career year last season. Thome will struggle with injuries and consistency. Losing Rowand will show more than they thought. Contrera's & Garland take significant steps back while Buehrle & Vazquez have very good years. AJ will also have a much better year. Bullpen will struggle.

3)Indians 80-82 
Losing Millwood will hurt, Byrd will be consistent but consistently mediocre. Sabathia will bounce back and have a good year but the rest of the starters remain stuck in "good stuff but inconsistent" mode. Marte should be a good 3B they've been looking for but probably not for this year or next. Crisp will be hard to replace, Wickman will be awfull and ijured, no way he stays as healthy as he did last year.

4)Tigers 79-83 
There starters will really step up this year and will finally get some consistency. There offense will take a big step back starting with Pudge. Without him they have no real consistent run producer.

5)Royals 68-94 
Same old Royals, poor pitching, poor hitting, but they should be decent defensively. Some younger players will continue to improve but aren't ready to be solid consistent mlb players such as Gotay, Buck, & Dejesus. Bullpen will be horrendous costing them many games


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I like the way you think Ken , Go Twins!!! :beer: I still Think if Hunter is healty they have to have one of thee best outfields in the whole league. it sure would be nice if they could play outside.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> White & Hunter both hit 30 hr's.


I hope you are right........But I doubt it!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thats some wishful thinking there.

I bet the Sox will be as red hot as they were last year. Don't get me wrong, still pulling for the Twins, but it's gonna be another hotly-contested race...and thats NOT including the Indians. If they carry over the momentum from the end of last season, it could be triple trouble.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Man it is nice to see that people are starting to think about the twins. Spring is coming!!!


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

The White Sox will probably pick up where they left, however the Twins will be much improved. The OF is solid as long as they stay healthy, Lew Ford doesnt recieve enough credit. Our first 3 starters are as good as anyones. The AL wild card will come out of the Central. Let's win a series for Brad Radke. GO TWINS!!! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Heck if the twins could've batted about .150 with runners in scoring position last year, it would've gone down to the wire. Cleveland will cause some problems for everyone in the div. this year again. I think the Twins, Sox and Indians will battle it out and whichever team can stay the healthiest with their key players will prevail. Go Twins!!! Ken, you beat me to the punch, Twins topic in Jan? :lol: Gotta love it!
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Goldy.....less than 30 days till spring training starts.


----------

